# Live Steam Mason Bogie, FINISHED!!! Lots of photos



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have loved things driven by steam ever since I was a kid with a little stationary steam engine. I remember my grandfather having a live steam locomotive when I was a kid, no one else in the family remembers it! The idea of building my own steam locomotive has been with me for a long time. When David Fletcher came out with the Mason Bogie Masterclass I knew that had to be the one. Fortunately for me he also made available the laser cut power bogie and valve gear.



This model of the Mason Bogie locomotive was built using plans drawn by *David Fletcher* and published on MyLargeScale.com. The plans were for the construction of an electric powered model and I modified them as necessary accommodate live steam operation. The engine has fully functional Walsharts valve gear. 


The cylinders are 9/16 bore X 7/8 stroke with "D" valves and the engine runs at 20 to 40 PSI boiler pressure. The throttle and Johnson bar are radio controlled.
I procured parts from the following sources: 

Boiler and gas tank: Roundhouse "Lady Anne"

Power bogie chassis and valve gear: laser cut stainless steel by David Fletcher 

Drive wheels and bell rig: Jim Barron and Rich Shiffman

Main and side rods: Barry’s Big Trains

Rear bogie kit: Bronson Tate

Cab and cow catcher kits: Vance Bass

Decals: Stan Cedarleaf, Decal Design - David Fletcher.

Radio control: Spectrum DX6

All the rest of the model is fabricated using brass sheet and barstock.

All the kind words, help and encouragement from the great people on MLS have kept me going even when I felt like just giving up.

And with that here are the photos.

















Something looks off in this veiw. The bell rig seems to not be level not sure if it is the photo or if I didn't get the boiler rotated exactly right. The smoke box front is obviously crooked but that is not a problem as it is simply held in place with a couple of spring tabs. I just didn't notice it was crooked before taking the pictures.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Masterful - absolute art in motion! Winn, I cant thank you enough for sharing this with us over the last couple of years - the workmanship is extraordinary. ..also the most extreme version of the Masterclass Mason yet! 

Would you mind sending me some higher res images of the above direct to my email? I'm putting together the 3rd part on a series on Mason Bogies in narrow Gauge Down Under (magazine) and intend the 3rd part as a showcase of the Masons built during the class. Thus one needs to be shown! 

Thanks Winn, and good luck with the competition..I sure hope you win! at least over some stock Bachmann Shay with too much rust added. Best of luck. 

David.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Your masterpiece was well worth the wait! I am _really _looking forward to seeing it at the NGRC!!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

David and Steve, Thanks for the kind words. David I could not have even thought doing this without your great Masterclass and your superb drawings. Could I send you a CD of the pictures? I have dial up internet and full res pictures take a very long time to upload. Either that or I could send one a day for several days. Let me know what you would prefer. Thanks again for all your help and support.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Winn, 
The CD would be great. maybe drop in some of your in-construction photos too. Heck we could make a Pt4 to the series and just show this engine! 

Drop me an email, and I'll send you my mailing address. 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Winn, 


THAT'S A BEAUTY!!! 

Congratulations, it has taken a long time which does not surprise me - they are in live stream a very complicated loco, the result is well worth all the effort that has gone into it. Best of luck at the Denver Convention I am sure that it will 'sweep the board' 

Will you have it running or will it be static and running on compressed air?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Wynn,

That's one beautiful piece of work. I still have a ways to go before I complete my MB but at least now I know what colors and decals I'm going to use. Thanks for all your ideas and good luck in Denver.

Doc


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,

Gasp, what a work of art. Your Mason Bogie is more than just a model, it has the form and function of art. Like David, Steve, and the others, I am truly in awe. Thank you most of all for sharing the work with us.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are all very kind, thank you for the kudos. I looked at the front of the loco this morning and it is indeed tilted. Looks like some of the boiler lagging is pinched between the upper and lower shells. The lower shell is attached to the frame and supports the boiler, the upper shell is held on by the boiler bands. So, I think the solution is to loosen the boiler bands, maybe cut out a little of the lagging and rotate the upper shell into position. Throughout the construction process I used thin cardboard for the lagging which is much easier to deal with than the Fiberfax. I'll try to get things straight today and post a new photo.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Winn, That's as good as it gets. What a great job of showing true craftmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Without a doubt a master piece and we appreciate you sharing that excellent project which is very inspiring!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That, Sir, is just beautiful. 

All I can say. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Tac. Just beautiful.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job. Wonder who I can get to make one for me?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Win!! What a beauty. Cannot wait for a video of her under steam. This is a prizewinner for sure. Mine is still in pieces on the workbench. Too many projects. 
Noel


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Simply incredible, Winn! You have all the bragging rights imaginable! 

Congratulations! 
Matt


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Not impressed. I could build three of those in like uh three centuries so there! 

(Beautiful loving careful work obviously!!!)


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are going to give me a swelled head! Thank you each and every one. Noel, you just got to get going. There probably won't be a steaming video for some time, for one thing I don't plan to fire her until after the Denver Convention as I don't want to take a chance on messing her up. Also I will have to get some one else to post the video since it takes too long on my dial-up. I got the crooked boiler fixed. It was pretty much as I suggested in my post this morning. Here is and updated photo.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing work Winn. Really great looking locomotive. Im sure you are a shoe-in for the contest. I only hope that Accucraft comes close to what you had produced on a one off basis.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, WOW....you deserve to have a swelled head that is an amazing, beautiful, work of art, when it is under steam it will truly be poetry in motion....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

My vote is: Model of the Year!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work! Good luck!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Winn,

That's one Super Mason, rank's right up there with best of them. Good luck with the steaming.

Chuck


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic! Beautiful! I am very impressed by your level of workmanship throughout this project.

Bill Martinsen


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, 

Beautiful final product.... and I've really enjoyed the solutions you have come up with along the way. 

Congratulations! It's a winner! 

Alan


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Fantastic! How's she steam? 

Later, 

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again everybody for the kind words. Kevin, she steams quite well as I described in the building thread. She does run out of water rather quickly but I have added a water injector system, also described in the building thread, so I can add water from a trailing car. Hope to see you in Denver, that goes for all of you!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Winn, 

A couple of questions: 
1. Are you going to post anything on You Tube so we can see her run? 
2. So what's it like to be among the living now that you have completed this task (you could not have seen the sun shine for years based upon what I see here!)?  

Congrats! 
Rich


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, I may try to have some one post a video of the Bogie running. I have dial so it is just about impossible to deal with anything over 1 meg, I just time out before it is done. I don't plan to fire it before the Denver convention, don't want to take a chance on screwing up the paint. I started planning this when David first came out with the class but the build has taken place over about two and a half years. However there were a lot of interruptions, trips, household and auto repairs and just life in general. I would guess that total time was something like 6 months of 40 hour weeks.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. 

Now mix that with Doc's coach....


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

That is truly an amazing piece of rolling art. Thank you for sharing. How long does it actually take to build a live steam locomotive similar to that?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

World class build. One of the highlights of this forum. Looking forward to the video, I am sure that someone will help with that.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, It took me abuot 2 1/2 years to complete the Bogie, I did not keep a log of the actual time spent but estimate it to be over 1000 hours. In addition to that was the time spent absorbing Davis Fletcher's Masterclass, adapting his drawings to live steam, discussing the posibilities with people such as Vance Bass and others on MLS, and rounding up the parts. It is a project that would not have happened without MLS, David's Masterclass and the support and encouragement of the members of this fourm. Thanks to all of you!!


----------



## rluce (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Winn, 

What a blessing and labor of love! I believe more than 1000 hours were spent on this model. I love your color scheme. I hope Accucraft comes around to using it for their ‘Tenmile’. At the moment, their PR paint scheme on the ‘Tenmile’ is devoid of any use of red paint, multi-color shadowed lettering, etc. I requested they use red paint for the wheels, tender graphics and other areas of the model, as you have done and even taking it further. Your natural wood decking, running boards, doors and window frames showing the natural wood graining and staining give great warm. Metal work can be stamped and painted to produce this effect. I know Accucraft’s fabricator can deliver this, if given the guidance and the time. 

Well, your model is true stroke of artistry built from scratch with the human touch. You deserve several awards. This ‘Santa Fe’ Bogie might even make William Mason rise from his grave and kiss you on the forehead. 

Best of Luck & Regards, 

Bob Luce


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, You are too kind, thanks for the compliments. And your first post too!! Welcome to MLS, I'm sure you will enjoy the talented people here. I am looking forward to the Accucraft Bogie and have one on order. I may have to add a little 'icing' to it as I can't seem to leave things the way they come out of the box!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,
You're going to have to do a comparison shot of the two when you get it! While Accucraft makes a beautiful product, yours is truly a labor of love and the difference shows through!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, truly a masterpiece!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice will done. I love it.


----------

